# Iowa 2021 Season



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

We are 1 month or less away from the Mighty Morel! I've found em as early as the 27th of March, But for the last few years the seem to come around the 17th of April. I think were good on Moisture if it keeps up! Sharpen them sticks, and ready them walking boots!


----------



## ThomasCR (Mar 31, 2021)

I know people usually don’t share spots but but I’m new to the city of Cedar Rapids and if anyone else here is I would deeply appreciate it if they helped me by telling me about good spots to look close to Cedar Rapids


----------



## jashroomer (May 3, 2014)

ThomasCR said:


> I know people usually don’t share spots but but I’m new to the city of Cedar Rapids and if anyone else here is I would deeply appreciate it if they helped me by telling me about good spots to look close to Cedar Rapids


Welcome to the forum. I'm not from Iowa, but I am sure there is lots of info in past posts. That's the cool thing about this site, I go back and look at my/others post from year to year for time and local, mainly because I can't remember and need to check my notes. Carpe Shroomem.


----------



## the shroomhound (Apr 1, 2021)

did you find any shrooms yet?


----------



## morel meister (Apr 24, 2013)

ThomasCR said:


> I know people usually don’t share spots but but I’m new to the city of Cedar Rapids and if anyone else here is I would deeply appreciate it if they helped me by telling me about good spots to look close to Cedar Rapids


With the amount of devastation to the trees in CR and surrounding areas last year I'm guessing the Mycelia will be in full on panic mode this year. I expect it to be an extraordinary year with people finding them in their yards and everywhere else that was suddenly deforested by the derecho.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

morel meister said:


> With the amount of devastation to the trees in CR and surrounding areas last year I'm guessing the Mycelia will be in full on panic mode this year. I expect it to be an extraordinary year with people finding them in their yards and everywhere else that was suddenly deforested by the derecho.


That's a great point about the derecho. Everything is looking like it should. Perhaps some rain after this mini heat wave would be what the Mushroom DR. ordered. I'm predicting first central Iowa finds will be 6 or 7th, about a week before average. Got one more job tomorrow them I'm off for "vacation".


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

@morel meister Man! Derecho was something FIERCE! Thinking we'll reap those rewards for years to come. Agree with the harvesting in yards. "Save the gas, cuts/scrapes, tick spray and your fav shoes"! "We're finding 🧺 loads, right at home in the yard"! Is this heaven, no its IOWA!!! "Field of Dreams or Yard of Dreams", Lol!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

greys said:


> That's a great point about the derecho. Everything is looking like it should. Perhaps some rain after this mini heat wave would be what the Mushroom DR. ordered. I'm predicting first central Iowa finds will be 6 or 7th, about a week before average. Got one more job tomorrow them I'm off for "vacation".


@greys Easter Sunday goin to be a Hot one! Along with the heat maybe it'll draw up a downpour this coming week? Enjoy the first night of your Vay-Kay!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

ShroomGod what do you think?. Bucky...


----------



## Imjustsosweet (Apr 4, 2021)

morel meister said:


> With the amount of devastation to the trees in CR and surrounding areas last year I'm guessing the Mycelia will be in full on panic mode this year. I expect it to be an extraordinary year with people finding them in their yards and everywhere else that was suddenly deforested by the derecho.


This is what a suspected back when the storm first hit. I am a novice shroom hunter at best in the CR/Marion area. I don’t actually like eating them, I mostly just like being outside and the thrill of the hunt. Does anyone know of groups that go out looking together in the CR area? I don’t want to keep anything I find, but I would love to learn some tips and help people who have property to pick that may not be able to do so themselves.
If anyone knows about something like that let me know.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

buckthornman said:


> ShroomGod what do you think?. Bucky...


I concur, What does the elegantly worded ShroomGod think??


----------



## WalleyeBob (Feb 22, 2019)

greys said:


> I concur, What does the elegantly worded ShroomGod think??


I hate this hot weather this early. I also have a hate for facebook. Ok, ShroomGod where the F are you?


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Imjustsosweet said:


> This is what a suspected back when the storm first hit. I am a novice shroom hunter at best in the CR/Marion area. I don’t actually like eating them, I mostly just like being outside and the thrill of the hunt. Does anyone know of groups that go out looking together in the CR area? I don’t want to keep anything I find, but I would love to learn some tips and help people who have property to pick that may not be able to do so themselves.
> If anyone knows about something like that let me know.


Welcome to the forum @Imjustsosweet ! The hunt and being out in the woods is simply the Best! Maybe You and @ThomasCR (Welcomes to You aswell Thomas)can compare notes, ideas, & help one another out? Worth a shot, if Ya still looking for partners? Were getting close and the rain is upon us!


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Center of the state!


----------



## Gary Poe (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey guys. I've been hunting and teaching my kids for several years, Ive been reading the forum for a while and liking what I've been reading on here, it all will come helpful in the future. I might do a scout this weekend and see what's around here "Harrison County" ill let yall know of any finds. I've found a few deer sheds including one non typical while hunting, the sport is multi purpose so keep an open mind I've learned. I'm trying to learn more about fungi in general as I haven't had a "chicken of the woods" or any other sort that seems to be on everyone's wish list. Have a good'en N letter rain!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

greys said:


> Center of the state!


Nice! This was your prediction too, right? Love when a plan comes together!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Gary Poe said:


> Hey guys. I've been hunting and teaching my kids for several years, Ive been reading the forum for a while and liking what I've been reading on here, it all will come helpful in the future. I might do a scout this weekend and see what's around here "Harrison County" ill let yall know of any finds. I've found a few deer sheds including one non typical while hunting, the sport is multi purpose so keep an open mind I've learned. I'm trying to learn more about fungi in general as I haven't had a "chicken of the woods" or any other sort that seems to be on everyone's wish list. Have a good'en N letter rain!


Welcome @Gary Poe ! Glad you joined! Yes, this site has lotsa Great Members & willingly to help if they can(as you probably already know). A Great Resource! I'd like to see the non typical shed, if you ever feel like posting it. G'Luck out there, Look Forward to your report from the West!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Yeeeeesssss!!!! 🌩 Now that was a good downpour in Central IA 🌩 ! Refreshing & Smelling of Spring!! Hopeful for more 🌧 tomorrow too. Seen next week temps, so far & I'm pleasantly surprised. 50-60s Highs & Lil colder with 30s for overnight Lows. Looking Real Good! Seems like Springtime..not this winter direct to Summer routine!! No more 80s til late May & Im Okay!


----------



## ThomasCR (Mar 31, 2021)

morel meister said:


> With the amount of devastation to the trees in CR and surrounding areas last year I'm guessing the Mycelia will be in full on panic mode this year. I expect it to be an extraordinary year with people finding them in their yards and everywhere else that was suddenly deforested by the derecho.
> [/QUOTE





Imjustsosweet said:


> This is what a suspected back when the storm first hit. I am a novice shroom hunter at best in the CR/Marion area. I don’t actually like eating them, I mostly just like being outside and the thrill of the hunt. Does anyone know of groups that go out looking together in the CR area? I don’t want to keep anything I find, but I would love to learn some tips and help people who have property to pick that may not be able to do so themselves.
> If anyone knows about something like that let me know.


maybe we could chat some more and maybe go hunt some time I asked around and there might be a few parks that have morels around here


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Yeeeeesssss!!!! 🌩 Now that was a good downpour in Central IA 🌩 ! Refreshing & Smelling of Spring!! Hopeful for more 🌧 tomorrow too. Seen next week temps, so far & I'm pleasantly surprised. 50-60s Highs & Lil colder with 30s for overnight Lows. Looking Real Good! Seems like Springtime..not this winter direct to Summer routine!! No more 80s til late May & Im Okay!


I think Morel Alley is primed to go Hawk. Lots of good rain for much of Kan.,Mo., Iowa, and Neb. And very timely. I would be surprised if if was not a good year. I am down here in NW. Mo and they are just starting. Lilacs will be in bloom in a week or so. I hope things are good with shroomgod its weird not to hear from him. When I read about the wind storm up in Iowa last year I could not help but think of all the tree damage that will kick out morels. I would focus on cottonwood in particular. Ice storm did the same down here in some areas.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

kb said:


> I think Morel Alley is primed to go Hawk. Lots of good rain for much of Kan.,Mo., Iowa, and Neb. And very timely. I would be surprised if if was not a good year. I am down here in NW. Mo and they are just starting. Lilacs will be in bloom in a week or so. I hope things are good with shroomgod its weird not to hear from him. When I read about the wind storm up in Iowa last year I could not help but think of all the tree damage that will kick out morels. I would focus on cottonwood in particular. Ice storm did the same down here in some areas.


Gotta agree👍 with Ya there @kb ! Couldn't ask for better ⌚Timing or Weather🌦! Yeah he's been off the radar for abit..His Stick must be Eager!! @shroom god 📡


----------



## Gary Poe (Apr 5, 2021)

Below freezing every night, I dont see them coming any time soon around here. Maybe next month....


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Been seeing these elephant ears this week, they are up most years about 2 to 3 weeks before the morels.No i dont eat them.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

SEIowacker said:


> Been seeing these elephant ears this week, they are up most years about 2 to 3 weeks before the morels.No i dont eat them.
> 
> View attachment 37728


That’s a false morel.
Very poisonous.


----------



## nativemother (Apr 16, 2021)

Gary Poe said:


> Hey guys. I've been hunting and teaching my kids for several years, Ive been reading the forum for a while and liking what I've been reading on here, it all will come helpful in the future. I might do a scout this weekend and see what's around here "Harrison County" ill let yall know of any finds. I've found a few deer sheds including one non typical while hunting, the sport is multi purpose so keep an open mind I've learned. I'm trying to learn more about fungi in general as I haven't had a "chicken of the woods" or any other sort that seems to be on everyone's wish list. Have a good'en N letter rain!


----------



## nativemother (Apr 16, 2021)

I am hoping we'll get some rain this week end in Western Iowa and warm up next week! I haven't had any luck the last couple years. Not sure if my eyesight is the problem or just overhunted in public places? and is it legal in Iowa to walk a fence line to get to a river bank or do you need permission from the farmer?


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Saw a couple of grays when i was out doing some woodland photography today.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

nativemother said:


> I am hoping we'll get some rain this week end in Western Iowa and warm up next week! I haven't had any luck the last couple years. Not sure if my eyesight is the problem or just overhunted in public places? and is it legal in Iowa to walk a fence line to get to a river bank or do you need permission from the farmer?


I'm from Ohio, so I can't be certain about Iowa. But it seems to me that if you are walking on someone else's property, you would need their permission to do so. Fenceline or no. Here in Ohio, even if you have permission, and you are on someone else's land it's still called trespassing, just trespassing with permission. And that permission has to be in writing!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Shroom dog... He misspelled it! I remember God 🙏✌🏻😎 love Bucky....back to the thorn.....


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Close to 2 LBS in last 2 days. Get em now before the freeze. 3 flushes so far by my count. Left several covered in extra leaves to survive the coming cold. I left a few exposed to elements to get a good reading as to what this coming cold wave will do for the rest of the season. I hope it doesn't end it but ya never know. I got tomorrow and tuesday to get em cleaned out or covered, otherwise they will get freezer burn and stop growing. If your striking out, keep on southwest-ish facing hills, or hunt something else. Not easy this year. It's the hunt that makes finding them fun after all. I wish good luck and above freezing temps to all my fellow shroomers out there! Watch out for them Ticks, Already found one stuck on my arm back on the 10th after I was done picking morels for the day. Cheers!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Last year it began April 22; this year April 17. Same special place: Johnson County, gentle south-facing, mossy slope adjacent an active spring, amid a grove of a dozen dead elms of varying sizes and associated ground clutter, with full sun day-long--and grandkids thrilled to hunt again. The biggest "special" tree had been snapped off by the July derecho. But the early shrooms didn't care.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

glad to hear it's started SG, i have been waiting and watching, this cold snap should slow things down a bit, but i'm about ready to make my annual trip up north


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Went in the thorn patch today, found enough for a couple frying pans full for supper. To me the woods dont look wooly enough yet.Just dont look right for many yellow shrooms yet. Im gonna give it a couple of weeks before i look again.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

A few pics from todays hunt, which was a bit chilly! 3/4 of a LB. Strange year no doubt. The freeze is starting and its making me nervous.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

greys said:


> A few pics from todays hunt, which was a bit chilly! 3/4 of a LB. Strange year no doubt. The freeze is starting and its making me nervous.


This year reminds me of 2013. Late snow and cold burned the early shrooms. The late season shrooms were good. Above average.
Next week will be prime season in central Iowa


----------



## Fungivore (Apr 25, 2021)

First time finding mushrooms today!! My husband and I found 1/4 pound in sailorville!


----------



## Gary Poe (Apr 5, 2021)

Went out yesterday with my small army of children with no luck. Been freezing every night and now its getting dry. Need some heat and rain. Going to give it a week and try looking abroad. "Harrison County" did find some bicycle rims my 8yo daughter thinks are antique wagon wheels from the 1800s lol.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Fungivore said:


> View attachment 38255
> View attachment 38254
> First time finding mushrooms today!! My husband and I found 1/4 pound in sailorville!


Welcome to the site @Fungivore ! Great mix of Yellows & Greys! We enjoy camping & hunting around Saylorville but havent gotten there this year thus far. Thanks for the report w/pic. You Guys Keep it Up 🍄 !! P.s Like the cutting/charcuterie board!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Gary Poe said:


> Went out yesterday with my small army of children with no luck. Been freezing every night and now its getting dry. Need some heat and rain. Going to give it a week and try looking abroad. "Harrison County" did find some bicycle rims my 8yo daughter thinks are antique wagon wheels from the 1800s lol.


@Gary Poe You take your army to the Harrison County Historical Village & Welcome Center? On old Lincoln Hwy(30) in Missouri Valley? WOW thats a GREAT place!


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Fungivore said:


> View attachment 38255
> View attachment 38254
> First time finding mushrooms today!! My husband and I found 1/4 pound in sailorville!


Congrats on the morels, and your cutting board! That is really neat!


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

My son finding his first morel on his own! He found a good tree on a western hill. Just over 1 lb yesterday, 1.5lb today. The wind is really starting to take its toll. The last three pics are of a new tree I found today. You either find a bunch or morels or find nothing. It appears that just perhaps it may still be early. The west hills are popping fresh and have some old. South hills are doing the same, but the direct south seems to be done. Again We need rain. This heat will get more popping but this heat wave will be windy.... 5 hours today to find that 1.5 lb and I know I'm not lucky.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

More L's


----------



## MorelQueenIowa (Apr 22, 2021)

Found a few dried up in Warren County- will be going again today.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

greys said:


> My son finding his first morel on his own! He found a good tree on a western hill. Just over 1 lb yesterday, 1.5lb today. The wind is really starting to take its toll. The last three pics are of a new tree I found today. You either find a bunch or morels or find nothing. It appears that just perhaps it may still be early. The west hills are popping fresh and have some old. South hills are doing the same, but the direct south seems to be done. Again We need rain. This heat will get more popping but this heat wave will be windy.... 5 hours today to find that 1.5 lb and I know I'm not lucky.


@greys Great pics! Kudos to You & Your Son!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

MorelQueenIowa said:


> Found a few dried up in Warren County- will be going again today.
> View attachment 38359


Welcome to the Forum @MorelQueenIowa ! Temps been perfect but lack of rain & the constant wind lately, not so much. Looks like your dry finds reconstituted just fine. Hope Ya enjoyed them! Thanks for the Report & look foward to more!


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Got a couple of pounds out of the river bottoms today. Most where starting to dry from the warm wind. Maybe some rain might turn things around for the better, Found 95% of them around one tree and 5% around another tree .The rest of the places where most times there would be shrooms had nothing at all. Not even any grays.


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Got 3. and a half pounds in the thorn patch today ,the rain did help bring up some fresh ones .Almost half of the ones found had been up for awhile but still looked good. The shrooms are still in good shape around here, there just not a whole lot of them to be found. Hope you all have good luck.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

SEIowacker said:


> Got 3. and a half pounds in the thorn patch today ,the rain did help bring up some fresh ones .Almost half of the ones found had been up for awhile but still looked good. The shrooms are still in good shape around here, there just not a whole lot of them to be found. Hope you all have good luck.


Nice Job @SEIowacker ! Some isolated rain 🌦 today for central Iowa. Headin out. Thanks for the report!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Well I went nil for nil yesterday. Anyone find? Did see a big bird pop up maybe 30 ft in front of me couldnt tell species cause of the tree density until it landed atop a tree.. A darn Turkey! First for me seeing a gobbler that high up in a tree! Sidenote found hunters tree stand last time out short distance away.


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

How is it going in Eastern Iowa in the bottoms? I've heard very dry and soil temps are already averaging low 60's......is there going to be a season?!?!


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

morelmaniacmn said:


> How is it going in Eastern Iowa in the bottoms? I've heard very dry and soil temps are already averaging low 60's......is there going to be a season?!?!


The Iowa season is screwed.


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Damn....


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Went back to the river bottom today to see if anymore came up where j had got some the other day. Found 5 morels. Yep 5 out of a two to three mile walk and they were not in very good shape.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

morelmaniacmn said:


> Damn....


This weather is crazy. 80’s on Easter. No rain. Then cold. No rain. Then 80’s again. Then snow. Then 80’s again. No rain. Now it’s 33 degrees this morning.


----------



## WalleyeBob (Feb 22, 2019)

Jwags said:


> This weather is crazy. 80’s on Easter. No rain. Then cold. No rain. Then 80’s again. Then snow. Then 80’s again. No rain. Now it’s 33 degrees this morning.


I knew the season was in jeopardy when we had 4 days in a row of 80's around easter. Lowest rainfall total for April since 88, that was a dry summer. In over 20 years hunting, never seen back to back seasons this bad. Hoping I have better luck next week in extreme NE Iowa.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

WalleyeBob said:


> I knew the season was in jeopardy when we had 4 days in a row of 80's around easter. Lowest rainfall total for April since 88, that was a dry summer. In over 20 years hunting, never seen back to back seasons this bad. Hoping I have better luck next week in extreme NE Iowa.


I’ve been picking for 30 years. On average I’ll pick it 50lbs a year. Last year I picked 13lbs. This year I’ve picked 10.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

WalleyeBob said:


> I knew the season was in jeopardy when we had 4 days in a row of 80's around easter. Lowest rainfall total for April since 88, that was a dry summer. In over 20 years hunting, never seen back to back seasons this bad. Hoping I have better luck next week in extreme NE Iowa.


I live in NE Ohio. Several years ago we had an early hot spell of days in the 80's in early March, only to be followed by sub-freezing cold later on. I felt we were screwed, and we were! Hunted my brains out and found exactly one, small, dry, shriveled up specimen for my efforts! 

We seem to be catching all the rain that you folks have missed. I'd love to get out hunting tomorrow, which is supposed to be nice, but who can tell with how inaccurate the "weather guessers" are! I love the idea that they think they can tell us what the climate will be like 100 years from now, but they can't tell us what will happen the next day! It was supposed to clear out this afternoon after 3 days of rain. It was cloudy all day, and I just peeked out the window to see a wet street! Nice job! 

This impacts me because I cut my grass and the neighbor lady's since she is on disability, and her Son is a useless idiot! I cut it on Saturday, and it really needed cut today, but rain wouldn't allow it. I was hoping for clearing, so I could cut it tomorrow, and hunt on Friday! It seems the elements are conspiring against me!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

shroomsearcher said:


> I live in NE Ohio. Several years ago we had an early hot spell of days in the 80's in early March, only to be followed by sub-freezing cold later on. I felt we were screwed, and we were! Hunted my brains out and found exactly one, small, dry, shriveled up specimen for my efforts!
> 
> We seem to be catching all the rain that you folks have missed. I'd love to get out hunting tomorrow, which is supposed to be nice, but who can tell with how inaccurate the "weather guessers" are! I love the idea that they think they can tell us what the climate will be like 100 years from now, but they can't tell us what will happen the next day! It was supposed to clear out this afternoon after 3 days of rain. It was cloudy all day, and I just peeked out the window to see a wet street! Nice job!
> 
> This impacts me because I cut my grass and the neighbor lady's since she is on disability, and her Son is a useless idiot! I cut it on Saturday, and it really needed cut today, but rain wouldn't allow it. I was hoping for clearing, so I could cut it tomorrow, and hunt on Friday! It seems the elements are conspiring against me!


Welcome to the world of _*CLIMATE* _change...in which gradual upper atmospheric warming due to Co2 blanketing has profoundly affected the once-predictable WEATHER patterns (e.g., significant shifts in global jet stream dynamics and associated effects) that historically informed our routine activities. The fact that forecasts that were once reliable are no longer so is testament to the new reality. Again, welcome!


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

shroomsearcher said:


> I live in NE Ohio. Several years ago we had an early hot spell of days in the 80's in early March, only to be followed by sub-freezing cold later on. I felt we were screwed, and we were! Hunted my brains out and found exactly one, small, dry, shriveled up specimen for my efforts!
> 
> We seem to be catching all the rain that you folks have missed. I'd love to get out hunting tomorrow, which is supposed to be nice, but who can tell with how inaccurate the "weather guessers" are! I love the idea that they think they can tell us what the climate will be like 100 years from now, but they can't tell us what will happen the next day! It was supposed to clear out this afternoon after 3 days of rain. It was cloudy all day, and I just peeked out the window to see a wet street! Nice job!
> 
> This impacts me because I cut my grass and the neighbor lady's since she is on disability, and her Son is a useless idiot! I cut it on Saturday, and it really needed cut today, but rain wouldn't allow it. I was hoping for clearing, so I could cut it tomorrow, and hunt on Friday! It seems the elements are conspiring against me!


I love hunting in the rain. Put the rain gear on, slide right through the brush. Plus most of my biggest days have been in the rain. I remember one time I ran out of bags and had to use my raincoat. I didn’t care.


----------



## Jwags (Apr 10, 2021)

shroom god said:


> Welcome to the world of _*CLIMATE* _change...in which gradual upper atmospheric warming due to Co2 blanketing has profoundly affected the once-predictable WEATHER patterns (e.g., significant shifts in global jet stream dynamics and associated effects) that historically informed our routine activities. The fact that forecasts that were once reliable are no longer so is testament to the new reality. Again, welcome!


Or it’s just another year like 88


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, I awoke to glorious sunshine today and was able to get all the yard work done. Man am I sore now! Supposed to rain again tomorrow morning, but supposed to become widely scattered showers in the PM, which is when I will go. I hunt at my fish & game club and it's turkey season. Hunting ends at noon. If I was going out in the morning, I'd take something hunter orange to wear.


----------



## warchief (May 21, 2013)

Went out Monday in the Missouri River bottoms, we’ve had a little rain since then but no warmer temps. Anyone have any luck in western Iowa?


----------



## Cactishroom (May 7, 2021)

New to the area but my son found his first Morel today. Scott county. Of course back home is having a binning morel season 3 weeks in a row


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

warchief said:


> Went out Monday in the Missouri River bottoms, we’ve had a little rain since then but no warmer temps. Anyone have any luck in western Iowa?


Finally found a pound or so of mostly fresh yesterday, until then it was walk a mile pick a half dry shroom and repeat, strange year, i mostly hunt the big Mo around Sioux City area, a little more rain and next week could be good, happy hunting all


----------



## Cactishroom (May 7, 2021)

I miss hunting the mo. Never failed me. Eastern Iowa is just too damn dry I think. Not giving up on Scott county yet


----------

